# Grafiken mit Transparenz speichern



## Racle (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich werd gerade mal n bisschen verrückt 

Ich habe mein Bild bearbeitet, mit Ebenenmaske eine Tranparenz eingefügt. Sieht auch alles gut aus, so wie ichs haben will. 

Will ichs nun als Gif speichern wird die Transparenz gerade abgeschnitten und nicht so exportiert wie ichs eingefügt habe. Ich kann die Transparenz nicht darstellen. Was mich wundert ist, das die Möglichkeit "exakt" unter Palette, im Gif-Optionsmenü kurz vorm speichern, ausgegraut ist.

Was mache ich falsch? Könnt Ihr mir bei meinem Anfängerproblem bitte weiterhelfen?

Ich danke Euch!


----------



## Squeery (13. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du im PNG-Format speicherst sollte es gehen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
bei Gif kannst du nicht eine Transparenz die du im Bild festgelegt hast abspeichern.Sondern du definierst eine Farbe die dann transparent dargestellt werden soll. Dir ist hoffentlich auch bewusst das du mit Gif keine Alphawerte mit abspeichern kannst? heißt du bekommst harte Kanten.Da ist wie Squeery schon sagte das PNG Format besser geeignet.
Ich hoffe du möchtest das ganze nicht im Druckworkflow sondern im Web einsetzen? Den da musst du auf andere Formate ausweichen.

Gruß


----------



## Racle (14. Dezember 2007)

Zunächst einmal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Ich möchte die Bilder schon im Anschluß drucken lassen. 

Die vorgehensweise ist: Ich bearbeite die Bilder in Photoshop, erstelle so eine Art Collage und füge diese in Corel ein. Diese Datei geht im Anschluß zum Drucker. 

Von alpha Werten und dergleichen habe ich leider keine Ahnung, ich mache das mehr nebenbei, da mir das mein Arbeitgeber aufs Auge gedrückt hat . Aber wie ich schon höre, ist das Thema wohl doch ein wenig komplizierter. 

Okay da muss ich nun durch. Inwieweit kann ich für Drucke denn ein besseres, bzw. geeigneteres Format wählen? Der Drucker braucht eine Auflösung von 300 DPI. 

Nochmals vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
also die Auflösung selber hängt nicht von dem verwendetenFormat sondern von deinen Vorlagen ab. Heißtsie sollten schon in der entsprechenden Auflösung vorliegen.
Also als Format kannst du TiFF nehmen das unterstützt Alphakanäle. 
jetzt stellt sichmir aberdie Fragewie du den die gewünschte Transparenz verwenden willst?
Hast du in Corel Draw noch Vektorgrafiken die du mit deiner Photoshopdatei kombinieren möchtest?
Aderst würde sich der Einsatz von CorelDraw auch nur bedingt erklären lassen. Außerdu  mußtdie PS Datei noch irgendwie positionieren.
es wäre vielleicht auch mal nichtschlechtwenn wir sehenkönnten wie du die transparenz einsetzen möchtest?

Gruß


----------

